# Can't sight in new gun



## K.dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

So yesterday I went to sight in my new gun it's a Remington 700 7MM-08 SPS with Leupold rifleman scope. I ran out of adjustment going left about 5 inches from getting it zeroed . I just wanted to check and see if anybody had any other options before I run to return the scope and buy something different. for the money it seemed like a good scope ($169)but maybe I was wrong. I compared it to the VX-11 in the store and there was very little difference other than a couple c notes . I've read that they can be shimmed but I have no idea how to do that and it says nothing about it in the instruction manual for the scope


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Did you boresight it first? Otherwise I don't have a clue! Lol, there are some really sharp gun guys on here that will chime in soon with some expert help hopefully!


----------



## K.dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes it was bore sighted the day I bought it


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

How far did you move it left from first to last shot?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

1) 
What make/model of mounts did you put on, and is the rear mount adjustable?

2) 
If the rear mount itself is not adjustable, is there room in the attachment screw to move the mount even just a bit to one side?

3)
Were the rings properly aligned and the screws torqued to manufactures specs?

4)
If the rings are set on a picatinny rail, are they set into a slot properly?

5)
Did you center/zero the reticle in the scope before mounting? If somebody had a chance to mess with it, they could have moved it way off. Time to count clicks?

These are easy fixes before shimming or returning/exchanging.


----------



## BirdNest (Jul 25, 2013)

Make sure your rings are attached to your mounts evenly and tight. IF your mounts are tight I would check and make sure there aren't any excessively heavy parts of coating on the inside of your rings. I have used adhesive backed felt to shim scopes before, just cut a small piece and stick it on the inside of the ring. If all of this fails, I would've expected better from a leupold, but I dont see anything else to do but return it.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Check the rings first


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

I take it you had the store mount and boresight?
You may need to redo this yourself.

How are you attempting to zero the rifle?
I shoot one group of three, then holding the rifle/scope steady on bags/front rest, adjust the reticle from the bullseye to the center of the group.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

do you get good groups where it is at now but just run out of adjustment to move it over?


----------



## K.dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

Weaver ,top mount base #35 and 36.as far as I can tell there is no adjustment but they installed it boresighted it when I bought it I assume the guy torqued it down well enough.. nothing moves when grab it . I will see if I can move the base...


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Yeah firs thing to do is remove, start over, lap your rings make sure it it level and try again...I am betting it is an installation error or maybe even bad rings?


----------



## K.dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

Yea it was holding a group. Took a couple try's to find the target


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I have never bore sighted a gun and it not be with in 6 inches of the bulls eye at 75-100 yards but that's just me


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Sucks hearing about problems like this, too many things can be done wrong.
I'm betting something minor was screwed up and is easily remedied.
This why I always do everything myself, from Loktiting screws/bolts & properly torquing them, to aligning and lapping rings and etc.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

heres my 2 cents. if it is grouping where it is now and just run out of adjustment then everything should be tight. the problem is if it was mounted correctly then it should have plenty of enough adjustment. I have not dealt with the rifleman scopes but would believe there should be plenty. my first thoughts are are the bases/rings mounted correctly?? sometimes certain screws go in certain places? is your bolt hitting anything when working the action? whoever boresighted it did not do it correctly also it sounds like. maybe didn't have it pushed all the way into the barrel when boresighting?? I just can't think it would need shims.....


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

anyway to get a pic of the way its setup? did a reputable source mount it?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I've heard of problems with those Rifleman series scopes before. It's Leupold's "imported" line of scopes.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

countryjwh said:


> anyway to get a pic of the way its setup? did a reputable source mount it?


also, how many inches was it from bulleye when you first shot it? right to left and up and down.


----------



## K.dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

Here is the setup


----------



## K.dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

It was approximately 18-24" high and right


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Is one of the rings backwards? Would that matter?


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

K.dawg said:


> So yesterday I went to sight in my new gun it's a Remington 700 7MM-08 SPS with Leupold rifleman scope. I ran out of adjustment going left about 5 inches from getting it zeroed . I just wanted to check and see if anybody had any other options before I run to return the scope and buy something different. for the money it seemed like a good scope ($169)but maybe I was wrong. I compared it to the VX-11 in the store and there was very little difference other than a couple c notes . I've read that they can be shimmed but I have no idea how to do that and it says nothing about it in the instruction manual for the scope



Go here: http://pdf.textfiles.com/manuals/FIREARMS/leupold_vari-x_series.pdf 
and look at page 11 and most importantly the top of page 12. g/l


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Me personally if you did not buy them I would just discard them and buy a solid one piece like DNZ Game Reapers. I have had a two piece like that and it has done the same thing then my dad gave me a set of these and they are the best mounts I have ever used. 

http://www.dnzproducts.com/product/game-reaper-remington-3/


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Brandon_SPC said:


> Me personally if you did not buy them I would just discard them and buy a solid one piece like DNZ Game Reapers. I have had a two piece like that and it has done the same thing then my dad gave me a set of these and they are the best mounts I have ever used.
> 
> http://www.dnzproducts.com/product/game-reaper-remington-3/


Spectacular set of rings!


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Check out Burris offset rings at Optics planet....Your mount set up is not aligned with the barrel ....the barrel threads might not be square to the action,or the mount holes on the action might not be square to the action.....Imo its a small chance that the scope is the problem....The burris rings will fix your problem or a leupold set of rings and one piece base.....They are a windage adjustable platform....


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

i would suggest a 1 piece base, rather than the 2 piece you have now, and a good set of rings. Or, as Bspc suggested above, a 1 piece ring setup. You gun is only as good as your scope. Your scope is only as good as your base and ring. Don't skimp on the base and rings. 

1 piece leupold base with matching rings will be your cheapest option. 
DNZ or Warn base and Warn rings will be your next step up.


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

If I can get it zeroed in, can I have the gun?


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I shoot quite a bit of bench rest shooting. One thing I learned is that the more moveable pieces the more variation. Try single bar mounts.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Take it back, tell them your problems and have them check it out again, something looks strange with your rings set up, the front ring looks like it is higher then the rear ring, but this could be my bad eyes :thumbup: 



K.dawg said:


> Yes it was bore sighted the day I bought it


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

You need a lead sled to hold it steady


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> You need a lead sled to hold it steady


No you don't at all. A lead sled is horrible on a scope and stock in the first place. A good front rest and set of bags is all you need. Just take a look at the benchrest guys. Saying that the rest is not his problem here.


----------



## K.dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

bhudson said:


> If I can get it zeroed in, can I have the gun?


I'll let you shoot it...


----------



## Low_Sky (Sep 19, 2014)

Mechanically re-zero the scope and get a new base and rings, preferably a one-piece base. Your rifle/optics system is only as good as the weakest link, and in this case I'd say that's your rings and bases. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K.dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

It just pisses me off that I thought for sure I'd be ready to hunt opening day and I am going to work my ass off just so I can have off .I got no time to go mess with the stupid gun. I did take it apart last night put it back together same way far as I can tell I didn't see anything wrong with it .I did try to force everything back in the direction I need to go with scope. Thanksgiving morning I'll just have to go shooting instead of hunting . YAY


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Don't have another rifle ready to go?


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Me personally, I wouldnt miss opening day cause of the scope. Sight it in using the regular sights and go hunting opening day. Worry bout the scope later. Course thats just me. I have never used a scope for hunting. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You can come up and we could work on it and get it sighted in....got a 12 year old coming up today to practice a bit fer the weekend!!!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Are you sure your shooting the right bullet. 

I say that because my buddy at work today was not able to hit a 2x2 target but his gun was sighted in perfectly. 
Turned out he was firing 270 threw a 30-06 that morning. 

Put in the correct bullet and the gun was right on


----------



## K.dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

FYI I bought it at bass pro(10% off when you sign up for their rewards program). and I bought it because the two rifles I did own got stolen out of my truck at the end of last season, they were hidden and locked up "I think it was a neighbor hoodlum. " Which was an early Winchester 30/30 and a rem. 700 in 270. The recoil on the new one was far more enjoyable than my old gun. But the memories I made with those old guns is priceless.


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

That sucks your guns got stolen. So bass pro also bore sighted it and mounted your scope? If so, take it somewhere else. Part of your problem might be the people that work at bass pro.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

K.dawg said:


> It just pisses me off that I thought for sure I'd be ready to hunt opening day and I am going to work my ass off just so I can have off .I got no time to go mess with the stupid gun. I did take it apart last night put it back together same way far as I can tell I didn't see anything wrong with it .I did try to force everything back in the direction I need to go with scope. Thanksgiving morning I'll just have to go shooting instead of hunting . YAY


Where are you hunting at thanksgiving morning? If your gonna be in bw I've got a rifle u can use.


----------



## K.dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

I appreciate the offer but I'll pass. I'm about to go raise hell at basspro wish me luck


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

K.dawg said:


> I appreciate the offer but I'll pass. I'm about to go raise hell at basspro wish me luck


I wouldn't raise hell to much. Chances are it's the gun or mounts. Those are cheap mounts, get a one piece and it will take that out of the equation. Also I'm one of the biggest Remington fans out there but I have seen where the mount holes wasn't square so take that in to account to a one piece base will answer that. No BP fault if it's the equipment.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

K.dawg said:


> I appreciate the offer but I'll pass. I'm about to go raise hell at basspro wish me luck


k dawg--I feel your frustration, I really do. like stated above and hope it is not the holes in the top being off line of the barrel. some things that I have thought about are if you were 18 inches to 24 inches off--you got problems.... they cleary did not bore sight it correctly or they seen a problem and just pushed you out the door. if you ran out on the left to right, I bet you are about to run out on the up and down adjustment also. the good thing about it is that I think you can make it huntable. worst case would be a one piece windage adjustable base with some different rings. I am a fan of leupold but that is what I have always used and there will always be something out there better though. that will set you back 50 bucks. if it was me I would make them boresight the gun as soon as you get there and see if they say they can do it. then let you verify it by looking. crosshairs should line up with the boresighter. if they cant can't get it close, you can raise cane they left told you it was good a few days ago. when you do set it up though. count your clicks and get to the center. that way when you adjust you know how much you can go either way. wish I was closer.....


----------



## Payatot (Jan 4, 2015)

The one piece of information I did not see is at what range you were trying to make adjustments? 

I had the same issue with a Leupold until I realized I was sighting it in a 75 yards... moved the target to 100 yards and had to bring it up versus down. 

A lot of moving factors here to consider as everyone has pointed out, but if you paid someone to bore sight it and it was off by that much, I'd get a refund. I personally bore sight my bolt actions at 25 yards by looking down the barrel and aligning the crosshairs for windage and and getting the elevation to within a couple of inches then move to 100 yards before making major adjustments. 

I just did this the week before gun season in AL at our club range and forgot once again at the 25 yard mark wondering why I could not bring the elevation down anymore before remembering the 100 yard recommendation set by Leupold. 

If BassPro can't hook you up, try Copelands gun shop in Freeport. Worth the trip and they are pretty quick with turn arounds.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Jesus buy a shotgun.


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Haha


----------



## K.dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

It was rear mount on the gun. He added a shim (a 1/4 piece of a dr. Pepper can!!! Smh) to square it up? I see aluminum on steel corrode all the time around here. Anyway it got me about 8" more to adjust left.. He threw in a set of flip up lens covers for the trouble. But I'm skeptical..we will see as soon as I can shoot. 
I was sighting in at 60 yrds


----------



## K.dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

What's weird is the laser said it was dead on , ( obviously wrong) it was the first thing he looked at. But my adjustment was bottomed out going left so he knew something was off then he took it all apart to find the rear mount was way out of level..


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

why in the world would he put a shim in it???? that's crazy. I'd sight in a 100 if at all possible that way the clicks correlate to 1/4 in each click.. either way I hope it fixes your problem.


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

K.dawg said:


> It was rear mount on the gun. He added a shim (a 1/4 piece of a dr. Pepper can!!! Smh) to square it up? I see aluminum on steel corrode all the time around here. Anyway it got me about 8" more to adjust left.. He threw in a set of flip up lens covers for the trouble. But I'm skeptical..we will see as soon as I can shoot.
> I was sighting in at 60 yrds


How in the world can shimming the rear mount move the POI left or right? It cant. You shouldnt have to shim anything on a stock rifle. Shimming the rear mount is a old trick to get more distance out of a rifle. Now a days they make 20MOA bases so you dont have to shim. I assume them are rifleman bases and rings? You need to spend some more $$$ and get a quality base and ring set up. I'd get a 1 piece leupold windage adjustable base with rings. You'd be set then.


----------



## K.dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

See the Purdy new shim? Bullshit . I'll get a nice one price and start over.


----------



## K.dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

.(__((________(c


----------



## K.dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

One piece''


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've been sipping on some crown and semi read this thread so someone correct me if I'm wrong, but are we at a coke pop top propping the scope up? Lol I need cliff notes! Pls say this shimming is a joke! Lol


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Bass Pro solution for selling you a bad mount was a shim from a soda can? I would be calling the manager or corporate...that shim is to make up for crappy parts and will shift/change as you shoot. Also is the shim under the base? I cannot believe I am seeing this.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Dude, if ain't done right, it ain't done.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

I would have lost it...


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Do your self a favor and take it to Kerry at Mikes. It will be done right when you leave. That is absolutely one of the most absurd things I've ever seen. Piece of coke can??? 

Kerry at Mikes or Sweeny at Scotts in Jay have mounted and bore sighted almost every scope I own. I'm never more than a few clicks off at 100. It will be done right.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Grassflatsfisher said:


> Do your self a favor and take it to Kerry at Mikes. It will be done right when you leave. That is absolutely one of the most absurd things I've ever seen. Piece of coke can???


That's actually a very common thing. I've seen Mikes do it before...along with a few other places over the years.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd take it to Kerry also


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

I tried to tell you about bps. Hope you get it worked out and sorry for all the run around you're getting


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Is it a short action..? What caliber..? I have a leupold base and rings and will bore sight for 20 bucks.....in gulf breeze


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Only had 1 issue before when I bought my son a BAR and had a Meopta put on it... It was bore sighted, and when I tried to zero it in, it would be all over the place!!! i took the scope off and the base/rings were loose!!! I went back to the place and griped, so they give me a box of shells fer my troubles. Get quality bases/rings and do it yourself! Don't worry bout laser bore sighting....start at 25 then 50 then 100!


----------



## K.dawg (Sep 23, 2014)

Hell I was able to get half a day off. I ran to Copeland's got them to put a single piece mount on only to find out that the scope would still not adjust to center . so I haul ass to bass pro exchange it out for a VX-III $&!! They said they would not mount the scope today because they're so busy with the Black Friday sales yada yada yada I'm like whatever I'll just go to Copeland's ,F u BP. Get to Copeland's they open the scope box what do you know it's a used scope with dirt all in the focking lens and rings around the tube where it had been mounted two or three time before! .I was pissed. Anyway they have a range behind the shop we zeroed that baby in. Then I went back to bass pro and raised hell . Of course nobody wanted to listen to it and nobody had anything to do about it. I told him I don't have time to exchange it today but I'll be back next week for a brand-new one .they said they would make it right. Boy Id like to shove this gun up their keester to make it right . Don't ever buy a rifleman from Leupold and don't ever expect quality service from bass pro I won't be going back unless I have to .


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Glad you got it zeroed in.


----------



## bhudson (Apr 22, 2015)

Don't let them put line on your reel either. Just saying.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Glad you got it huntable..I wouldn't have guessed the leupold was not right....


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Ain't nothing wrong with Rifleman scopes or aluminum shims. Once it shoots where the crosshairs are, for hunting purposes, (say 2 moa), brand name of scope, rings, base, or the presence or absence of shims just doesn't matter.


----------

